# Passenger Mirror



## altimamike (Apr 5, 2005)

A couple winters ago I got a little ambitious with the ice scraper and cracked the passenger mirror. The housing is okay but that mirror is about to fall out any day by the looks of it. How much is this gonna cost me ??? Can I go elsewhere besides the dealership, or is that pretty much my only option.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

two options, you can go to the dealer and buy only the galss, assuming the black plastic retainer for the mirror is still in one piece, or go to a glass shop, and see if they can repair it.


----------



## titan_213 (May 1, 2005)

:balls: oh yeah third option is call your local junk yard and get one from them.


----------

